# Latest Version Crashing, 2 questions...



## hrboyce (Oct 13, 2020)

Is anyone else experiencing shutdowns where a dialog box/window telling me there was an error and asking if I want to go into debug.  Does anyone have any suggestions or what to try?  I have uninstalled and re-installed, I have tried blowing away the local cache and recreating the backup directory where my imported raw files get stored on my PC but so far nothing I have tried has worked.
For at least the last 2 weeks I have had numerous occasions where the cloudy version of Lightroom just shuts down or locks up and has to be forcibly shutdown with task manager.  As a result I know I have at least one corrupted image as it showed only as a series of green squares like the photo had been zoomed in to 1000%.  I was able to delete it and it no longer shows on any of my devices (PC/iPhone/iPad). Looking at the web version things look fine there too. This is an ongoing problem and it is synching properly to my other devices and as near as I can tell so far only the one image has been impacted but it is getting really annoying.  I have Photoshop installed but have not installed LrC on this PC in case it would help to know. 

Sometimes I wonder if I should trust a product that has had more name changes than version releases...


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi

Couple of suggestions (you may have tried them, they are listed in your Edit Like a Pro book):

- have you checked if there's a video card update for your PC? video issues are the most common cause of problems.
- also in line with the above, have you tried setting the GPU to off? Did that ,make any difference?
- have you tried resetting Preferences?

I appreciate you may have gone through that loop but it's useful to know before suggesting more!


----------



## clee01l (Oct 13, 2020)

hrboyce said:


> an error and asking if I want to go into debug.


This message is coming from some other app.  Not Lightroom.


----------



## hrboyce (Oct 13, 2020)

@Paul McFarlane 
Yes I have checked all updates - the PC is less than 6mo old and has a fantastic NVIDIA card.  I have even tried turning off GPU functions in Lightroom and no impact.

@clee01l 
No this is definitely coming from a Lightroom module of some kind


----------



## hrboyce (Oct 13, 2020)

@Paul McFarlane 
You mentioned resetting preferences - there are a lot of them, or are you saying all of them to default - that would be painful to figure out what they should be but I think but you may be close to something. When I open preferences switching between the tabs on the left side takes an inordinately long period of time  The only reset I saw going thru them was for prompts is that what you meant?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 14, 2020)

hrboyce said:


> @clee01l
> No this is definitely coming from a Lightroom module of some kind
> 
> View attachment 15318


That kind of message is included by the programmers to find and fix errors. It should never be included in a production compiled code. This should be reported to Adobe as a bug.

It is not the source of your error in the Lightroom App but could be an indicator. 

When Paul is suggesting that you delete your Preference, he is referring to the Preferences file created be Lightroom to hole all of your local settings. Deleting that will cause Lightroom to build a new Preferences file the next time Lightroom is started.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hrboyce (Oct 15, 2020)

While going thru the preferences I noticed that Lightroom may have lost track of where to: 
"STORE A LOCAL COPY OF ALL ORIGINALS AT A SPECIFIED LOCATION'
which is one of the settings in the Local Storage tab of preferences.  What appeared there was not recognizable by me. Click browse there foolishly does not attempt to take you to the value stored in the setting so I decided to create a new folder and point LR at the new location on my external hard drive.  It notified me that it was moving the files there and proceed to enumerate them all.  Since then it has crashed abruptly, nor have I seen the error dialog on close.  Keeping an eye on it for now, may have got lucky and found the issue.  Will post back here after some time.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Oct 15, 2020)

FWIW if you Google "lightroomhelper.exe crashes" you will find that others have reported a similar problem in the Adobe forums with, from what I can see, no resolution but you may want to lend your voice there since they all seem to be recent.


----------



## hrboyce (Oct 15, 2020)

@Paul_DS256  I just posted to similar issue on Adobe's photoshop.com community forum under your suggested topic.


----------

